# Bike from the Dead's Freshly-Exhumed Finds (Everything I've dug up since 6/15/21)



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 15, 2021)

The C.A.B.E. doesn't seem to have a "Fresh Finds" section like Rat Rod Bikes does, so I'm just going to start a thread here for whatever new projects I acquire.

Okay, I'm not sure how many of you saw my fresh finds from last month's swap meet, but I ended up selling/trading roughly half of what I had acquired from that last haul. Here's what I've parted with from that last haul:

My Manton & Smith-built Nonpareil Bicycle Works girl's bike.




Literally the morning after I sold it, the guy who purchased had already fixed it up, got it rolling for his wife, and sent me this picture. That's how I know it went to a good home.




Both Columbia straight bar frames.





And the bent-up Columbia Springer fork.



It's not that I didn't like what I had and wanted to keep it, but there were other bikes I just really wanted more. However, the only way I can justify getting what I want is to sell or trade what I don't want. That, and making some expendable cash at a family garage sale helps. 😉

Here's what I got once I had the funds and space: an AMF-built AMFLITE (AM-flite, or AMF-lite? One sounds cooler, but the other sounds correct.) Falcon, a Schwinn parts bike, and 4 chainrings/crank arms. I saw the AMFLITE Falcon pop up on Craigslist at least a few weeks ago, put up for sale by my contact/friend in Oklahoma City. Dude was cool enough to pull the ad and hold it for me for a week as I sold enough to buy it when I inquired about it. I bought it for $100, didn't even bother haggling for it. I even learned that despite the dry-rotted tires, this bike is a roller as-is! It really just needs new tubes, tires, and a coaster brake service, and it's fully ready to ride!

I ended up trading the Columbia springer fork for the Schwinn, which is kind of funny since I had just planned to buy the fenders off it. The only draw was that the chain guard stayed with my contact. If I sell the rest of my my stuff, I might just buy it off of him later. I doubt I'll keep everything from this bike, but it should come in handy for building my custom Schwinn DX bike, _Schwinn Dixie._

Since I didn't spend the rest of my budget on the Schwinn fenders, I also bought 4 chainrings/sprockets/crankarms that caught my eye while I was there. All in all, I think I did alright this time around.





Hang tight, I've got several more detailed pictures coming in just a moment.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 15, 2021)

First batch of detailed pics: chainrings, sprockets, whatever you call them.



I only have one other sprocket like this, and it's on my RRBBO15 bike. But this one looks almost new! It's just got a little dust and dirt on it. Definitely using this one on one of my custom bikes.



This looks to be the latest of the parts I got. I hadn't seen this exact sprocket before, but I really can't remember the last time I saw this faceted crank arm. It has some word on it, but I can't make out what it says. Still, it looks cool.





I've got at least one or two of this type of sprocket, but I don't think any of them are this big! This might go on _Schwinn Dixie_ soon, as it won't look too small for the original chain guard like every other chainring I've mocked up so far.



Slightly smaller, but it looks like the "ring" is thicker than the other one's I've got.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 15, 2021)

Next up, the Schwinn parts-donor. I've never seen one with this sort of paint scheme before. Is it custom, or just an uncommon option?






















I don't know why, but almost every S-2 wheel I've acquired has the original white and black paint covered up with grey primer/paint. Was that just poor man's chrome, or what?




Just looked up the serial Number. Built on August 1st, 1951. Not sure what's up with the dots above the serial number though. They look suspiciously factory...


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 15, 2021)

And now for the main event! This bike right here is the main reason I sold off more bikes and parts. Ever since I saw it pop up on Craigslist, I just couldn't take my mind off it. I just hadn't seen any bike like it, save for some smaller 20 inch muscle bikes. Even crazier, I can't find hardly any pictures of bikes like this. There were maybe 30 pictures total of similar bikes I could find, so hopefully that number will increase drastically after I'm done!  I'm amazed how intact this bike is. Sure, there's the odd spot of rust poking through the paint here and there, and the red's just a little faded on the chain guard, but overall, this bike is _nice. _The graphics are sharp and clear, the seat's still supple, the chrome is near mint, and the red POPS in the sunlight!

It looks great as is, but as usual, I see room for improvement. My plan for this bike down the road is to turn it into a 26 inch muscle bike. I won't go overboard with crazy modifications like my last muscle bike build, though. I plan to keep this build mild and clean. I just want to swap out the handlebars for some high risers, add a banana seat (preferably a smooth sparkle white seat) and chrome sissy bar, remove the fenders, squeeze a balloon tire in the back, keep a middleweight tire up front, maybe use my Bendix 2 speed kickback hub, and that's really about it. I want to leave the paint as is, and make the rest of my modifications completely reversible. This bike's too nice to hack up, but it can still look nicer, I think, with a few small changes. For now though, I think I'll just focus on getting it fixed up to ride in its current configuration. I need to finish my other projects first.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 15, 2021)

Found the serial number, but I can't really read it without removing the rear wheel. I'll get a better photo of it when I replace the tubes/tires.




I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the rear tire is original to the bike. It certainly looks the part.







That's all the photos I have for now. I won't enter the AMFLITE Falcon in this year's Rat Rod Bikes Build Off, as I've got too many other projects I'm already working on right now, but I may enter it into either the next Winter/Muscle Bike Build Off or next year's main Build Off. We'll see.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 16, 2021)

I bet the odd paint was a BF Goodrich thing


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I bet the odd paint was a BF Goodrich thing



Could be. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> First batch of detailed pics: chainrings, sprockets, whatever you call them.View attachment 1430577
> 
> I only have one other sprocket like this, and it's on my RRBBO15 bike. But this one looks almost new! It's just got a little dust and dirt on it. Definitely using this one on one of my custom bikes.View attachment 1430578
> 
> ...



These look to be the Silver King sprockets like the one on my 1950 Junker bike that i'm in the process of building ..


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 16, 2021)

"This looks to be the latest of the parts I got. I hadn't seen this exact sprocket before, but I really can't remember the last time I saw this faceted crank arm. *It has some word on it, but I can't make out what it says. Still, it looks cool.*"

Redline! Looks mid-school to me...


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> These look to be the Silver King sprockets like the one on my 1950 Junker bike that i'm in the process of building ..



You know, the guy I bought these from said that larger one could have come off a Silver King. I'm sure the 2 are off a Monark at least.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> "This looks to be the latest of the parts I got. I hadn't seen this exact sprocket before, but I really can't remember the last time I saw this faceted crank arm. *It has some word on it, but I can't make out what it says. Still, it looks cool.*"
> 
> Redline! Looks mid-school to me...



Okay, I just did a quick Google Images search, and.... yeah, I'm going to need a little education on Redline bikes. I know next to nothing about BMX/mountain bikes. I'm more into postwar cruisers and '60s/'70s muscle bikes.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Next up, the Schwinn parts-donor. I've never seen one with this sort of paint scheme before. Is it custom, or just an uncommon option?
> View attachment 1430585
> View attachment 1430586
> View attachment 1430587
> ...



The dots were probably just some bored guy trying to figure out Morse code but just forgot the dashes.. I don't know!! Just a Pathological guess on my part.. Go figure...  Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> The C.A.B.E. doesn't seem to have a "Fresh Finds" section like Rat Rod Bikes does, so I'm just going to start a thread here for whatever new projects I acquire.
> 
> Okay, I'm not sure how many of you saw my fresh finds from last month's swap meet, but I ended up selling/trading roughly half of what I had acquired from that last haul. Here's what I've parted with from that last haul:
> 
> ...



The first two sprockets appear to be either Columbia or Murray muscle bike versions like on my Screamer 20-16 bike i just bought off FEE Bay.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> The first two sprockets appear to be either Columbia or Murray muscle bike versions like on my Screamer 20-16 bike i just bought off FEE Bay.



I know that one clean sprocket is off a Columbia, but that other seems to be a later design, based on what appear to be milling marks on the teeth.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> The CABE does *not *seem to have a "_Fresh Finds_" section.
> 
> Here's what I got once I had the funds and space: an AMF-built AMFLITE (AM-flite, or AMF-lite? One sounds cooler, but the other sounds correct.)



Actually, in the general discussion forum, a new thread is created, on a weekly basis (Sundays), for mostly bicycle items found in the past week.  Prior weeks’ finds are then allowed to get buried below all of the new finds.








						Sunday's Show and Tell ...6/13/21 | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Starting early this morning. Going fishing soon and will be away from the internet for a while.  Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!




					thecabe.com
				



The projects forum is not intended for merely found items, but more for bicycle projects with a start and a finish, *someday*(?)(!).

Maybe add some Zerk fittings to the AMF bike, and tell people the the underlined "F" is an "E" and that the bike is _one-year-only _with "*Amelite*" grease fittings.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Actually, in the general discussion forum, a new thread is created, on a weekly basis (Sundays), for mostly bicycle items found in the past week.  Past weeks finds are then allowed to get buried below all of the new finds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooooooh. I actually forgot about that thread. Well, is it that big of a deal if I unintentionally put this thread in the wrong section? I mean, if there's a way to move the thread to a more appropriate location, that's okay with me, just as long as someone tells me where it should go beforehand. I wasn't really planning on adding this to a thread where everyone posts their finds. I was just copying and pasting my thread from ratrodbikes.com (where they actually have a section called "fresh finds" for just these kind of threads) into what I thought was the most appropriate section here. I was going to place the AMFlite bike into the "Custom Bikes" section once I got started on it.


Archie Sturmer said:


> Maybe add some Zerk fittings to the AMF bike, and tell people the the underlined "F" is an "E" and that the bike is _one-year-only _with "*Amelite*" grease fittings.



....Yeah, I don't get it. I may be 3 years into the hobby, but there's still a lot I don't know about bikes. Barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 16, 2021)

I love that AMF Falcon. Double top bar... nice. Im gonna keep my eyes open for one of those.
That Redline Bayonette Crank might be a sleeper. (desirable) Especially if it is a longer stroke. I bought an old hashed GT bayonet 7' stroke crank off Ebay awhile back and after looking through these things, it seems the 80s-90s BMX stuff is gold.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> I love that AMF Falcon. Double top bar... nice. Im gonna keep my eyes open for one of those.
> That Redline Bayonette Crank might be a sleeper. (desirable) Especially if it is a longer stroke. I bought an old hashed GT bayonet 7' stroke crank off Ebay awhile back and after looking through these things, it seems the 80s-90s BMX stuff is gold.



Thanks! Yeah, that's one of the things that attracted me to the Falcon. Good luck finding one! These bikes apparently don't pop up for sale often. I saw one other version of this bike on Marketplace, but it was... well, it had a number of good ideas for modifications, but every one of those ideas was executed poorly. That, and the seller wanted $800 for it. Still, if you can find an example for a good price, let me know! We could all join a thread for these obscure AMF bikes!

That'd be pretty interesting if that crank/sprocket combo turns out to be a very sought-after piece! I'll leave that piece alone for now, just in case the lettering adds value to it. Longer stroke? Is that the crank arm length, or what?


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's one of the things that attracted me to the Falcon. Good luck finding one! These bikes apparently don't pop up for sale often. I saw one other version of this bike on Marketplace, but it was... well, it had a number of good ideas for modifications, but every one of those ideas was executed poorly. That, and the seller wanted $800 for it. Still, if you can find an example for a good price, let me know! We could all join a thread for these obscure AMF bikes!
> 
> That'd be pretty interesting if that crank/sprocket combo turns out to be a very sought-after piece! I'll leave that piece alone for now, just in case the lettering adds value to it. Longer stroke? Is that the crank arm length, or what?



Yes, the stroke is how long the arms are. Measured from crank centerline to pedal centerline. _Most_ are 6.5" but "modern" one piece cranks sometimes show up as 7" and even little longer. They usually have the length in millimeters cast into the crank between the threads as far as Ive seen. 25mm = 1 inch. 
I almost bought a 185mm at the salvage the other day but I really dont need it, just unusual. I like a 7" stroke on my lightweights.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Yes, the stroke is how long the arms are. Measured from crank centerline to pedal centerline. _Most_ are 6.5" but "modern" one piece cranks sometimes show up as 7" and even little longer. They usually have the length in millimeters cast into the crank between the threads as far as Ive seen. 25mm = 1 inch.
> I almost bought a 185mm at the salvage the other day but I really dont need it, just unusual. I like a 7" stroke on my lightweights.



Ok, cool. I'll check and see if there's a number on the crank.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Yes, the stroke is how long the arms are. Measured from crank centerline to pedal centerline. _Most_ are 6.5" but "modern" one piece cranks sometimes show up as 7" and even little longer. They usually have the length in millimeters cast into the crank between the threads as far as Ive seen. 25mm = 1 inch.
> I almost bought a 185mm at the salvage the other day but I really dont need it, just unusual. I like a 7" stroke on my lightweights.



Ok, I just looked, and it has "JS175" in the middle of the crank. So if that's millimeters, I guess that means 6.889 inches.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Ok, I just looked, and it has "JS175" in the middle of the crank. So if that's millimeters, I guess that means 6.889 inches.



Yep, that's a "7" crank


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jun 16, 2021)

love the Mild Custom /Muscle Bike idea.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Yep, that's a "7" crank



Cool! I'll have to take that piece over to the I.D. and value thread. It might be better to sell this part to someone who's restoring a Redline than for me to go and try to adapt this to an old cruiser.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 16, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> love the Mild Custom /Muscle Bike idea.



Thanks! There's a 20 inch AMF Sportmaster tjwilson on ratrodbikes.com built last year for the 2020 Muscle Bike Build Off that serves as the main inspiration for the direction I want to take this bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 17, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's one of the things that attracted me to the Falcon. Good luck finding one! These bikes apparently don't pop up for sale often. I saw one other version of this bike on Marketplace, but it was... well, it had a number of good ideas for modifications, but every one of those ideas was executed poorly. That, and the seller wanted $800 for it. Still, if you can find an example for a good price, let me know! We could all join a thread for these obscure AMF bikes!
> 
> That'd be pretty interesting if that crank/sprocket combo turns out to be a very sought-after piece! I'll leave that piece alone for now, just in case the lettering adds value to it. Longer stroke? Is that the crank arm length, or what?



Yep, the 26"bikes have longer crank arms than the 20"and 24". Those Columbia cranks appear to be the shorter 20" cranks. Take a measurement once and post on here. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Next up, the Schwinn parts-donor. I've never seen one with this sort of paint scheme before. Is it custom, or just an uncommon option?
> View attachment 1430585
> View attachment 1430586
> View attachment 1430587
> ...



Yeah poor mans Or Mexican rattle can chrome. What ever you want to call it it's a cheap quick fix for UGLY og paint. Good stuff Maynard.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 21, 2021)

I decided to change the tubes and tires on the AMFlite Falcon this past weekend, and that gave me a chance to see the underside of the bike and its overall condition. There is hardly _ANY_ rust on the underside of either fender! I mean, I could stick them in Evaporust and it'd look like nothing ever happened here! This bike is arguably the nicest one I've ever bought!








Even the underside of the seat looks clean! This bike was really taken care of!




While there is some rust on the underside of the frame, just like with the rest of the bike, it's very minimal, and it just helps to show the bike's age.










Unfortunately, due to one of the original lock washers, I'm not sure what the serial number ultimately says. I don't know if that's a "K," an "H," or an "R" up front. That might be an "I" that comes after it, though. Does anyone here know how to I.D. AMF bikes?




Here's what the bike looks like with fresh tires and tubes. I used whitewall tires because I already had them. I was saving them for another project, but since progress has been slow on that one, and this one actually rolls, I figured I'd just use those tires on this bike. I've got to say, they really add to the look of the Falcon! So much so, in fact, that I'm not sure I want to turn it into a 26 inch muscle bike now. This bike is really unique as it is, and the whitewalls just make it look nicer than I could have ever anticipated. All this bike really needs to be fully ridable is a coaster brake service, and a more comfortable seat. I'd still like to explore some non-destructive customizations, but this is already an attractive bike as-is.







What's really funny is that that family, who usually don't care as much about old bikes as I do, _really_ like this bike. I'll show my parents whatever bikes I'm working on, and they're supportive of my hobby, but I know they're just not into it like I am. But then I brought _this_ home, and put some whitewalls on it, and everyone in my family, even my brother, opted to take it for a spin around the cul-de-sac without hesitation! They've all been quite vocal about how much they like this one bike of mine, and I really like that. So, I might just focus on making this bike into a reliable rider for now, and worry about the modifications later.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 21, 2021)

That is a really sharp bike, great lines. _ don't think it needs anything but to be ridden. The WW are a nice touch. _


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 21, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a really sharp bike, great lines. _ don't think it needs anything but to be ridden. The WW are a nice touch. _



Thanks Coaster!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 21, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I decided to change the tubes and tires on the AMFlite Falcon this past weekend, and that gave me a chance to see the underside of the bike and its overall condition. There is hardly _ANY_ rust on the underside of either fender! I mean, I could stick them in Evaporust and it'd look like nothing ever happened here! This bike is arguably the nicest one I've ever bought!
> View attachment 1433978
> View attachment 1433979
> 
> ...



Hey Deadman, are these the 26x2.125 or the 1.75 tires? I have a set of the 2.125's for mine and after 2 years of looking i finally found a hard to find rear rack for my Shark. And i have another surprise in store when all's said and done. Looking good Falcon here!! RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 22, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Deadman, are these the 26x2.125 or the 1.75 tires? I have a set of the 2.125's for mine and after 2 years of looking i finally found a hard to find rear rack for my Shark. And i have another surprise in store when all's said and done. Looking good Falcon here!! RideOn. Razin.



26 x 1.75. I actually tried fitting a wheel with a 26 x 2.125 tire to the rear, but it wouldn't clear the frame. How did you get balloons to fit yours? Awesome! Looking forward to that surprise! Thanks Hellrazer! Keep on rollin'!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 24, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> 26 x 1.75. I actually tried fitting a wheel with a 26 x 2.125 tire to the rear, but it wouldn't clear the frame. How did you get balloons to fit yours? Awesome! Looking forward to that surprise! Thanks Hellrazer! Keep on rollin'!



Is your wheel straight and is tire  seated properly on the rim? Iv'e also found that the diamond pattern tires are some what wider than the rib tread tires i'm using. Hope this helps. Razin.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 24, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is your wheel straight and is tire  seated properly on the rim? Iv'e also found that the diamond pattern tires are some what wider than the rib tread tires i'm using. Hope this helps. Razin.



Yeah, rim and tire seemed fine. The tread was just too wide to squeeze in. You've have to show me a photo of the kind of tires you used.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 24, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I decided to change the tubes and tires on the AMFlite Falcon this past weekend, and that gave me a chance to see the underside of the bike and its overall condition. There is hardly _ANY_ rust on the underside of either fender! I mean, I could stick them in Evaporust and it'd look like nothing ever happened here! This bike is arguably the nicest one I've ever bought!
> View attachment 1433978
> View attachment 1433979
> 
> ...



On picture #2, the front bottom mounting screw is backwards and the tire might be rubbing on the screw. It needs to be turned around the other way. Maybe this would solve your clearance problems. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 24, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> On picture #2, the front bottom mounting screw is backwards and the tire might be rubbing on the screw. It needs to be turned around the other way. Maybe this would solve your clearance problems. Good luck. Razin.



Front... bottom... mounting screw... you mean the one on the rear fender? I can already tell you, that's not the problem I had trying to squeeze a 26" x 2.125" tire back there. The tread was too wide to fit in between the chain stays where they start to narrow. If the axle slot on the frame opened a little further back, or if I deflated the tire first, I could squeeze that balloon tire in, but there was no way for me to even set the axle down inside the frame. I can double check that screw though, but I typically see it mounted that way on every bike I've ever had.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 24, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Front... bottom... mounting screw... you mean the one on the rear fender? I can already tell you, that's not the problem I had trying to squeeze a 26" x 2.125" tire back there. The tread was too wide to fit in between the chain stays where they start to narrow. If the axle slot on the frame opened a little further back, or if I deflated the tire first, I could squeeze that balloon tire in, but there was no way for me to even set the axle down inside the frame. I can double check that screw though, but I typically see it mounted that way on every bike I've ever had.



Yeah, iv'e seen these screws installed wrong on LOTS of bikes that way. I always have to turn them around to get the proper clearance. Just a thought i had. Razin.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 11, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I decided to change the tubes and tires on the AMFlite Falcon this past weekend, and that gave me a chance to see the underside of the bike and its overall condition. There is hardly _ANY_ rust on the underside of either fender! I mean, I could stick them in Evaporust and it'd look like nothing ever happened here! This bike is arguably the nicest one I've ever bought!
> View attachment 1433978
> View attachment 1433979
> 
> ...



Cool! I was hoping you would change your mind about tricking out that beauty. And your right, the whitewalls turned that bike to eleven!


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 11, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I decided to change the tubes and tires on the AMFlite Falcon this past weekend, and that gave me a chance to see the underside of the bike and its overall condition. There is hardly _ANY_ rust on the underside of either fender! I mean, I could stick them in Evaporust and it'd look like nothing ever happened here! This bike is arguably the nicest one I've ever bought!
> View attachment 1433978
> View attachment 1433979
> 
> ...



It's got style.
that slow arch from head to rear dropout is a visual winner.
I'll buy one if I see one.
Kinda looking like the 36' Zep framewise


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 11, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> Cool! I was hoping you would change your mind about tricking out that beauty. And your right, the whitewalls turned that bike to eleven!



Thanks! I still want to explore the muscle bike option at some point, but that's something for down the road.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 11, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> It's got style.
> that slow arch from head to rear dropout is a visual winner.
> I'll buy one if I see one.
> Kinda looking like the 36' Zep framewise



Thanks, it sure does! 
That subtle arch is part of what drew me to it.
I've seen a few floating around Marketplace, but most if not all of those were the girls' version. Saw one in 26", one in 24", and at least one in 20", but no other boys' variants. I guess AMF didn't make a ton of these frames back then, or they just didn't sell well.
36 Zep? Can't say I know which bike you're talking about. Got pics?


----------

